# Hello dog lovers



## winXPHE (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey there

Im new here. Im from south Asia. Im not a dog enthusiast but I love dogs and have grown up with dogs in the family. I have an 8 year old Rottweiler at the moment and hes showing signs of his age. I was looking around for a good pup to give him company. Many here might suggest a Pitbull is perhaps not the right breed but my brother gets his with him every time he comes over and they get along just fine.

I have come across this pup. The breeder claims it is a good breed but due to local laws here, a Pitbull cannot have registered papers for whatever reason. Its not illegal to own one, just the govt bodies want nothing to do with it due to its "reputation" apparently.

Could the gurus here please let me know if this cute little puppy on the left is a good breed. any signs that help you identify it? any help would be really appreciated


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum winXPHE. 
Without the dogs lineage there is no way of telling the dogs breed or mix. Perhaps it is the picture but the dogs structure does not look good.

Joe


----------



## winXPHE (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks Joe

ive asked for a few more pics from the breeder. Will post them when I get them.
breeder apparently has had show dogs years back which were imported.
no way to get papers here as the kennel club authorities do not certify Pitbulls

dont want to have to drive all the way out there till I can get a few different pairs of eyes on it.

Ill try and contact the breeder.

Thanks again for the response


----------



## winXPHE (Dec 14, 2017)

*got these*

managed to get these

aawww - Sendvid


http://imgur.com/CTuy9


----------

